# Valve Cover Oil Leak?



## GolfCabbyMan (Dec 14, 2008)

I own a 1991 VW Cabriolet with a 1.6 l 8v engine. I had a minor oil leak on the valve cover, so I bought and changed the valve cover seal. When it was all said and done I have taken the valve cover seal off three times due to an oil leak that was worse then before. the problem is still there I am am not sure where all the oil could be coming from!

A little help with this would be great!!


----------



## mori26 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (GolfCabbyMan)*

I have the same problem. so we are two PLEASE HELP


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (GolfCabbyMan)*

*DO NOT USE CORK VALVE COVER GASKETS!*
Use the 1 piece rubber gasket with shoulderless studs.


----------



## GolfCabbyMan (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Eric D)*

i used the rubber gasket still having the same problem.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (GolfCabbyMan)*

Hello Chris!
I've been to your base in Bamberg, back in the summer of 2000.
My brother in-law was stationed there. Just before the gates, was a road side vendor selling some "comfort food". I don't know if he's still there, but it was good eats.
I've purchased things from Volkswagen Zentrum Bamberg, dealer is on a corner street, service and parts dept. is down another. 
Loved the indoor kart racing, I can't recall the name.
I don't know if Rock Fabric club is still around, it wasn't in Bamberg, but a few towns over near another military base.
Anyways, back to your problem.
Verify that the valve cover is not distorted, this can happen if the PO used silicone.
Make sure you installed shoulderless nuts, and not removed the ferrules from the gasket.
Those are there to prevent you from squishing the gasket too tight.
If you mount the rubber gasket to the stock original shouldered studs, the gasket will not seat properly and it *will leak*.
Also you can put a light coat of silicone the half moon and strip, for piece of mine.
Also make sure your valve cover has the load distributing strips.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2049336

If you can help me source things from Bamberg, that would be great.
By brother-in-law is now stationed in Texas.


----------



## GolfCabbyMan (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Eric D)*

Ok I did recieve the new rubber valve cover seal but I was not givin new studs to go with it. the studs that are in the valve cover already are the shoulder valve studs I am guessing so my next step to try and fix this problem is to get shoulderless studs and see if that solves my problem. I did post another forum about an engine swap lookin to go bigger if you have any info on that it would be a great help also. I have no problem sourcing things out for you here in Bamberg just let me know. Thanks again!!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (GolfCabbyMan)*

Thanks!
Best of luck.


----------



## tybudd17 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Eric D)*

why shouldnt you use a cork valve cover gasket? i have n oil leak from the valve cover and just bought a cork gasket, havnt put it on yet though.. should i get a rubber one??


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (tybudd17)*

If you've ever owned an Air-cooled dub, you'll know how crappy cork is.
With an Air-cooled dub, you pull off the VC to perform a valve adjustments quite frequently.
At the shop I worked for, I did a lot of valve adjustments. So I got to see first hand how the gasket ages.
Mk1 and Mk2 cars came with cork originally, since the Mk2 came with hydraulic (later Mk1), the gaskets where not changed as often as the solid lifter cars were. So these cars would go years with a hardened gasket.
Rubber also hardens, especially late model cars, 2.0, 1.8t, 2.8v6 etc.
The ABA gasket will harden, especially because the intake manifold is above the valve cover.
I had to pry off the gasket form the valve cover often.
On the replacement gasket, I would apply Hylomar as a dressing (on my personal cars). Silicone for customer cars. Why the difference?
Because I tried to avoid comebacks, so the silicone was for piece of mind.

Hylomar, is used for gaskets that will come off frequently. Its non hardening and resists oil, gasoline etc, so its not going anywhere.
Like I mentioned above, if you get a rubber gasket, get the new non shouldered studs.
TT has a kit, infact most retailers will have a kit with the studs.


----------



## GolfCabbyMan (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Eric D)*

Ok about the non shouldered studs, can your give me a link or a website that I can find them at cause I am not having much luck locating these studs.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (GolfCabbyMan)*


_Quote »_I don't know if Rock Fabric club is still around, it wasn't in Bamberg, but a few towns over near another military base.

Yes, it is still open,. in Schweinfurt.

_Quote »_Ok about the non shouldered studs, can your give me a link or a website that I can find them at cause I am not having much luck locating these studs.

Go to the dealer and get ones for the G60 engine or just tell them what you are doing. You can also use hex or Allen bolts if you like, I think the size is 5mm, maybe 4.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_
Yes, it is still open,. in Schweinfurt. 


Thanks! I had a great time there.

Also for the shoulderless studs, they are M6 x 20 Qty 8.
ABA 2.0 engines use the same as the G60, VW part # N 101 863 01


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_
Also for the shoulderless studs, they are M6 x 20 








Always seemed smaller then that, funny how sometimes you remember things to be larger or smaller than they really are.


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Eric D)*

Or if you have an industrial bolt warehouse near you, you might will find some 6mm x 20 mm (25mm...?) set screws for an easy to install alt..


----------



## 70 miles (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (GolfCabbyMan)*

How do you remove the shouldered studs? I tried installing the rubber gasket over the shouldered studs and it leaked like crazy. So I put on a new cork gasket......Oh Well. Still have the shoulderless studs but can't install them.


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (70 miles)*

Use the double nut trick. Thread two nuts on, jam them together and undo from the bottom nut. It should be enough to get the valve cover studs out.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Cyrus #1)*

German auto parts has the rubber gasket and studs in a kit here is the link
http://www.germanautoparts.com...102/2
I busted two studs when I changed mine over and it sucked. Good luck man.


----------



## 70 miles (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Cyrus #1)*

Thanks I'll try that next time.


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (70 miles)*

All I did with mine is use a socket and a small punch to knock the metal inserts out of the rubber gasket. Installed and torqued everything down. Hasn't leaked yet. Saved the cost of new studs.


----------



## 70 miles (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Fixxxer)*

Not sure what you mean by using a socket and punch. Isn't the gasket a 1 piece metal design with rubber encasing it? I tried also to drill out the hole to enlarge it so I can lay it flat...that didn't work. Still have the cork on for now, but next spring would like to go back to the rubber since I still have the new studs.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (70 miles)*

You can grind the shoulders off your old studs in a pinch.
It is a very good idea to locktight your studs in the head so they don't turn out everytime you take the cover off.
The rubber valve cover is an improvement over the cork as far as reducing leakage, but they will still leak a little. The rubber is reuseable, too. Big plus there.
I think part of the problem is a little too much flex in the steel covers.
Replace your oil pan gasket with rubber while you are at it.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (chickenfriend)*

VW's are well known for leaky valve covers, the leaking problem isn't so much a problem with the gasket as such, rather it's a problem with the valve cover itself. The steel valve covers distort very easily especially around the bolt holes. For me, every time I remove a valve cover it's standard procedure to spend a couple minutes with a hammer and dolly making sure the gasket surfaces are flat before reinstalling the cover, that goes a long way towards eliminating leaks, which ever gasket you use.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_VW's are well known for leaky valve covers, the leaking problem isn't so much a problem with the gasket as such, rather it's a problem with the valve cover itself. The steel valve covers distort very easily especially around the bolt holes.

We all know that opinions are like _ssholes, in that everybody has one and no doubt they have a right to one too. I am just curious as to how you come about saying that VW's are well known for valve cover leaks? As for the area around the holes in the cover distorting, that would be true if you were not using the two metal strips which are designed to stop this from happening and distribute the torque along the entire lenght of the cover. The cork gaskets came factory for many many years and didn't leak untill someone removed the cover and installed a new gasket, or re-used the old one http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Their problem is how they are installed, with what care the person used to do it and if they used any sealant in the mating areas (where the rubber meets the cork), which the factory didn't and had no real problems. The rubber is just much more simple and lasts for many cover removals and replacements, that alone saves money if you do the job a few times a year for some reason.
I've used both for many years and for the simple reasons stated above, I would spend the little bit extra and go rubber. VW if I recall stopped selling the cork gaskets a few years ago anyway and you would have to get some copy from a local parts store if you want that kind.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_I am just curious as to how you come about saying that VW's are well known for valve cover leaks? As for the area around the holes in the cover distorting, that would be true if you were not using the two metal strips which are designed to stop this from happening and distribute the torque along the entire lenght of the cover. 

I've been messing around with watercooled VWs for over 25 years and over the years I've removed a LOT of valve covers and a good percentage of them have been distorted around bolt holes even when the metal strips were used. I'm not exactly sure how or why that happens but I've seen more times than I can count, it's something that every MUST at least check for when they replace a valve cover gasket
But for the most part you are correct, a valve cover, if it's flat, shouldn't leak when properly installed whether you're using a cork gasket or a rubber one although I do have a strong preference for the rubber ones.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_
the two metal strips which are designed to stop this from happening and distribute the torque along the entire lenght of the cover. 

I agree the strips help the situation somewhat, even as_ flimsy _as they are, but a better solution would have been for VW to have made the valve covers from heavier gauge steel.
Perhaps an inner lip on the cover would have helped as well.
I'd also vote for a way to remove the blow-by screen for ease of cleaning.
I've had my Rabbit since 1984, and was overjoyed a few years ago when I found out there was a rubber gasket for the valve cover, because I had had so much problem with cork gaskets, even the premium cork types.


_Modified by chickenfriend at 2:52 PM 12-21-2008_


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (70 miles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *70 miles* »_Not sure what you mean by using a socket and punch. Isn't the gasket a 1 piece metal design with rubber encasing it?

The gasket is mostly rubber with metal strips in it for support. The metal eyelets you see can be removed by placing a small socket that's a little bit larger than the eyelet under it, and from the top, use a small punch (a round tapered chisel) to knock the eyelet into the socket below. I've done this trick with quite a few gaskets and haven't had one leak yet.


----------



## 70 miles (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (Fixxxer)*

Hey thanks I'll try that as well.


----------



## wilburisthecoolest (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Valve Cover Oil Leak? (chickenfriend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickenfriend* »_
I'd also vote for a way to remove the blow-by screen for ease of cleaning.
_Modified by chickenfriend at 2:52 PM 12-21-2008_

Just burn out the crud with a propane torch. 
And as stated before, always check the cover for warpness. I've started to collect these things from every junkyard i can find..


----------



## petey775 (Mar 22, 2011)

awesome info. about to change my first one. plan on having my computer sitting next to me with this thread open as well as the bentley manual :beer:


----------



## theshanks (Sep 14, 2011)

Most common oil leak in a VW mk2. Undo the nuts holding the valve cover. Double nut all the studs and re tighten them into the block with loctite. Then re-install the cover. And watch it not leak. 

Over time the studs loosen off but because they are shouldered you could tighten the nuts up as much as you want and you will still have a gap under the shoulder height. 

When you fix it you should degreese the block afterwards that way its easier to spot any leaks.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

Eric D said:


> *DO NOT USE CORK VALVE COVER GASKETS!*
> Use the 1 piece rubber gasket with shoulderless studs.


 and 










on both sides of the gasket and wipe the CLEANED mating surfaces with alcohol.


----------

